# 1947 Raleigh Lenton Clubman stem removal from alloy drop bars



## Max Mattoon (Sep 20, 2020)

I am trying to get the Clubman steel stem off of the alloy drop bars. I made a spreader to open up the stem clamp, and I still can’t get the stem to slide past the lower tighter curves on the drop bars. Do I just keep opening the stem clamp hoping to get it expanded enough to make it past the lower curves? Am I missing something?
Thank you for any ideas you might have.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 20, 2020)

First, did you try rotating the stem around the HB to feel for the angle where you have the most clearance? Second, are you trying to save the HB? If not, take a hacksaw to it. Third, try spreading the stem a bit more, but go easy.
Have fun!


----------

